

Ask HN: What are some alternative YC-like programs? - ryanjmo

Our start-up got an interview at Y-Combinator last week, but unfortunately did not get in :(<p>I would say there were three major reasons we were interested in YC; in order they are:<p>1) Getting to know other people who are working full time on their start-ups.<p>2) A great network of people who could introduce us to the right people for our project.<p>3) Really good advice from very experienced angels/entrepreneurs.<p>What are some alternatives to YC where we could find these things?  This info could be really helpful to us so thanks ahead of time!<p>-Ryan
======
jedi_stannis
Wikipedia lists most of them here:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seed_money>

~~~
ryanjmo
Awesome that is really helpful! Does anyone know of anything that is not
listed there?

